# Ladies First! Ladies First!



## patrickfraser (May 13, 2013)

It appears that the first to emerge is a female. :clap: CUTENESS OVERLOAD! :wub: It bumbles around all clumsy like. I guess she needs to get her "land legs". :lol: Her eyes are so HUGE.


----------



## Bug Trader (May 13, 2013)

Congrats Patrick be carefull they are fragile and easy to stress as babies as Im sure you know. The big clear eyes are a good sign of no issues in them keep up the calcium and other supplements with every ff feeding.


----------



## OctoberRainne (May 13, 2013)

How big are the hatchlings of this species? I like how they already have the striping


----------



## patrickfraser (May 13, 2013)

She's maybe 2 inches a little longer counting the tail. There are bigger eggs than the one she came out of, so I don't know if this is small, large, or average.


----------



## SilentDeviL (May 13, 2013)

Congratz she's so cute .


----------



## patrickfraser (May 13, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Congrats Patrick be carefull they are fragile and easy to stress as babies as Im sure you know. The big clear eyes are a good sign of no issues in them keep up the calcium and other supplements with every ff feeding.


I know, I know. She was just begging to be held oozing with so much adorableness. I just couldn't resist and she was treated very gently.


----------



## Mime454 (May 13, 2013)

CUTE!


----------



## thalassarche (May 13, 2013)

Awwww! Look at those big googly eyes! What an adorable little baby.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 13, 2013)

Omg!! So excited!! So cute!!


----------



## sally (May 13, 2013)

congrats!! so. very. cute. awwwwww


----------



## ToeChecks (May 14, 2013)

congratulations! i cant wait until i hatch some baby chams. must be a great feeling! what species is this?


----------



## hierodula (May 14, 2013)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ..... do i need to say more?


----------



## agent A (May 14, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 15, 2013)

Scott! My cage came in!!

So excited!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 15, 2013)

I want to get a hold of that "box 'O wigs"!


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 15, 2013)

Oh yeah baby!!! Those are scary mannequin heads.

Kids like to play with them.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 15, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken I think Jude is excited...? :balloon:  

Very happy for you, looks like you'll have a nice turn out, $ cha-ching $.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 15, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Scott! My cage came in!!
> 
> So excited!


Looks like a 2x2x4. Where did you get it? I got mine from DIY. Did you get a drip tray or will you use something else to catch the water. I don't spray enough to require drainage and the drip tray works just fine for me. I'm gonna have to order another cage for all these babies.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 16, 2013)

Yes 2x2x4. I ordered it from LLL Reptiles. I think their price was a little better.

It's not the reptarium it's the aluminum screen cage. I wasn't sure what was happening at the bottom of the reptarium at all! So I got this one instead. Is it ok?

I did not get a drip tray! I wasn't sure if I would need one or not.

I did get a little dripper thingie and a decent mister.

I keep the humidity in that room pretty dern high. I try not to let it fall below 50.

Shall I just search for drip tray?

I am planning on putting a live hibiscus or ficus in the cage and a spider plant.

DIY is awesome! Unfortunately it's not one of my skills. I could knit one????


----------



## patrickfraser (May 16, 2013)

I just bought the ones from DIY that are made specifically by them for their cage. I figured I'd start with the drip tray and, depending on what my experiences were, possibly do some sort of drainage. I still only use the drip tray as I only hand spray. The cages dry between sprayings (as they should) and my chams seem to be getting enough water. I might buy some sort of misting system, but for now it's just hand spraying.


----------



## aNisip (May 16, 2013)

Hey Scott, can u put a link to the DIY page where u got the cage? And what will I need for two chams? (As far as cage and stuff...)


----------



## patrickfraser (May 16, 2013)

http://diycages.com/1801.html

This was my original set up for both.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 16, 2013)

Oh good grief! I thought you meant do it yourself, DIY!!!

Well they are sold out of the substrate tray sizes I would need.

Any suggestions? Because I really don't know what I need to look for, as far as this goes.

Are they usually labeled as drip tray or substrate tray, or both?

Is it in fact the same thing?

That looks super nice!

I think I am going to get my grandad started on building me an outdoor one.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 16, 2013)

LOL. I did do it myself. Just had to screw it together. :lol: Drip tray/substrate tray/whatever. Yeah, it's the same thing. Just something to catch any dripping water. You can fabricate something instead of buying, probably. Maybe your granddad could make something to work. That generation is awfully "crafty".


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 16, 2013)

He is UNREAL, he can make anything and fix anything cars, houses, what have you.

So what would you say is a good size outdoor cage? I was told the minimum size for an adult cham was 2x2x4.

I assume it would be the same for outside?

And I suppose I am using the same guidelines for temp and humidity outside as in.

Oh also....more baby pics!!!


----------



## twolfe (May 16, 2013)

Very cool and cute! Congratulations


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 21, 2013)

How many have hatched so far?


----------



## patrickfraser (May 21, 2013)

22 and more heads popping.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 21, 2013)

Wow!!! So cool!


----------



## agent A (May 21, 2013)

any deaths yet?


----------



## patrickfraser (May 21, 2013)

I have a few that seem to be less active and may be having problems, but no deaths. I have seen them drink, but have yet to see them eat any of the fruit flies. Maybe they are just shy about eating or maybe it takes them a bit to work up a appetite. I am just glad to see them drink, as hydration is very important.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 22, 2013)

I have separated out 2 questionable babies. There are now 38 hatched and the first ones to hatch have started to eat. Little tongues are zapping those fruit flies like mad. It is so cute to see them eat for the first time and also a relief. :clap:


----------



## agent A (May 22, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I have separated out 2 questionable babies. There are now 38 hatched and the first ones to hatch have started to eat. Little tongues are zapping those fruit flies like mad. It is so cute to see them eat for the first time and also a relief. :clap:


pics!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched (May 23, 2013)

agent A said:


> pics!!!


yes, please!


----------

